# Navigation to DVD?



## NoLimitslja (Jun 27, 2004)

Does anyone know how to make the navigation system play movie DVDs instead of just the navi dvd. Is there a bios flash that can be done on the factory dvd player or should I just buy a dvd player to go in there?


----------



## FSU_Z33 (Jan 12, 2005)

From what I've heard no. If you want to play regular DVD's you have to swap the hardware.


----------

